# When will my hedgehog stop hissing at us?



## AshleyT (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi! I'm new here. I got Ralph almost 2 months ago, he's about 7 months old. He's gotten used to me, I don't handle him everyday, but I try to go in and say hi and pet him. Some days I can get right up in there and rub under his chin, other days he's cranky and unsociable. Can anyone here handle their hedgehog with no issue? How long did it take you to get to that point?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to take him out of the cage every day and handle him for at least 30 minutes a day. That is the only way he's going to get used to being handled and learn to settle down.


----------

